# Technische Masse Norco Aurum 2012



## Indian Summer (22. August 2012)

"Servus!
Ich mal wieder ;-)
Ich will mein Aurum 2 mit neuen Dämpferbuchsen bestücken und bräuchte dazu ein paar Daten. Ich hoffe das du mir helfen kannst.
1. Lagerdurchmesser oben
2. Lagerdurchmesser unten
3. Einbaubreite oben
4. Einbaubreite unten
5. Schrauben/Bolzendurchmesser oben
6. Schrauben/Bolzendurchmesser unten

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Gruß"


----------



## Indian Summer (22. August 2012)

Tretlagergehäusebreite: 83mm
Tretlagergehäuse Gewinde: Standard 1.37" x 24
Steuersatz: Semi-integriert
Sattelklemme: In Rahmen integriert
Federweg: 200 mm
Dämpfereinbaulänge: 9.5"/241.3 mm
Dämpferhub: 3"/76.2 mm
Dämpfer-Buchsenmass Wippe: 40 mm Breite/8 mm Innendurchmesser
Dämpfer-Buchsenmass Rahmen: 22 mm Breite/8 mm Innendurchmesser
Federhärten: S/300, M/350, L/400
Kettenführungsaufnahme: ISCG 05
Übersetzungsverhältnis zu Beginn des Federwegs: 3.25
Übersetzungsverhältnis zu Ende des Federwegs: 2.15
Mittel des Übersetzungsverhältnisses: 2.7
Maximale Reifengrösse: 2.7"
Einbaubreite Hinterradnabe: 157 mm, Syntace X-12
Rahmenaufnahme hintere Scheibenbremse: 6" Post Mount


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (22. August 2012)

Besten Dank!


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2012)

Wäre es eigentlich auch machbar ein Aurum mit einer 180-ger Gabel zu fahren? Ich denke es wird dadurch viellecht verspielter.

Grüße Micha


----------



## esmirald_h (22. August 2012)

wenn dann aber vollständig
*Steuersatz oben semi-int. ZS44 1 1/8 Zoll
Steuersatz unten semi ZS56 1.5 zu 1 1/8 *



Indian Summer schrieb:


> Tretlagergehäusebreite: 83mm
> Tretlagergehäuse Gewinde: Standard 1.37" x 24
> Steuersatz: Semi-integriert
> Sattelklemme: In Rahmen integriert
> ...


----------



## Janikweber (4. Januar 2013)

Es gibt aber doch nur 21,8mm oder 22,2mm.


----------



## CDRacer (7. Januar 2013)

Nee, es gibt schon auch Einbau-Sets für 22mm Einbaubreite. Zum Beispiel hier!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (27. Januar 2014)

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage zu den Buchen:

Ich wollte meinem Aurum 3 (2013) einen Satz Huber Bushings gönnen. Und frage mich nach ausgiebiger Recherche:

Welches Maß muss ich nun genau bestellen?
Bei der oberen Buchse variiert die Angabe hier im Forum von 40 - 40,2 mm.

Habe leider kein passendes Messinstrument zur Hand um es selbst auszumessen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## M_R (7. Februar 2014)

Hab selber erst bei Huber-Bushings nen Satz Lager und Buchsen für mein Aurum 3 bestellt. Hatte in 40,2 und 22,2 mm angefragt, hab dann als Antwort bekommen, dass er für Aurums bisher in der Regel 40 er geliefert hat. Die habe ich dann auch geordert. 3 teilig eloxiert 
Kann gerne ein Update geben wenn sie da und eingebaut sind.


----------



## Johannes.Schmid (9. März 2014)

hey, hätte eine frage: weiß jmd. aus welchem Material (+legierung) die Achsen der dämpferaufnahmen am Aurum bj. '12 sind?

danke im vorraus
lg


----------



## Genetikk (23. März 2014)

Hey 
ich hätte mal eine Frage: Könnte ich den 2013 Rahmen auch mit einer Fox 36 180mm 1.5 taper fahren? Die hätte ich nämlich noch aus einem anderen Rad.
Gruss Viktor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johannes.Schmid (23. März 2014)

Hey,
denke schon dass das möglich ist 
Wird dann halt entsprechend laufruhig^^
Evtl. musst dann die front mit Spacern etw. erhöhen, da diese standartmäßig schon recht niedrig ist. Aber sonst sehe keine Probleme.

lg


----------



## bansaiman (3. Juli 2015)

Hi,

da diese Modelle momentan am häufigsten zu bekommen sind, folgende Frage:

Welche unterschiede bestehen vom 2012er Rahmen zu 2014er und 2015 er Rahmen?

Geht halt darum, wofür ich das mehr an Geld ausgebene würde bei dem aktuellen Modell ;-)


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Februar 2018)

Guten Morgen!
Ich wärm das hier mal auf, da ich in einem andren Thread nicht weiterkomme...
Kann mir ggf. jemand ne Info geben, wie man die Achse des unteren Hauptlagers aus dem Rahmen bekommt?
Ich muss dringend die Lager tauschen und konnte nur auf der rechten Seite die Abdeckung des Lagers mit der kurzen Innenachse entfernen.
Die Hauptachse (die meines Erachtens komplett durchgeht und ein Teil ist mit der Abdeckung auf der linken Seite) sitzt bombenfest und lässt sich selbt nach tagelangem Bearbeiten mit Kriechöl keinen Tausendstel mm bewegen. Auch vorsichtiges Klopfen bringt rein gar nichts.
Bin um jeden Tip dankbar!
MFG


----------



## saturno (10. Februar 2018)

schon mal ne normale schraube reingedreht und dann mit etwas mehr kraft auif diese geklopft???? wahrscheinlich ist die achse festgefressen.

hier siehst du, wie das teil aussieht:

http://shop.indiansummer.ch/de/mark...wingen-hauptlager-2-service-kit-vk-76-00.html


----------

